# Hey IBSers.....



## Guest (Jul 15, 2000)

I found this thread over on the other board. These guys seem to be onto something. I never see any of you post on the IBS forum so didn't know if any of you read it or not. This one is too good to miss. Click on this link and it should take you to this thread on the other board. If it doesn't work, go to the other board and read the thread started by Charlie about Evian bottled water. http://www.parkviewpub.com/bulletinboard/F...TML/006496.html calida


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Calida, Thank you for the post. I am very glad for charlie. I hope that things keep going good for him . Has I mention in the other post I have had IBS all my life. I don't have much time to spend on the computer so I don't post much on the board . I try to atleast read some of the postt every night when I get home from work . I just wanted to let you know that I am a IBSer too. Take care Pat


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Calida:Thanks for tipping us on the evian water article. It's was very interesting. I drink bottled water all the time. We are on a cistern and get our water trucked in. It is treated water, but I'm always hesitant about it. I think all of Ontario is in a state of panick about our drinking water. Last month there was a e-coli outbreak in a town called Walkerton. I think 9 people died. Since then all the towns are testing their water. Some are discovering e-coli and flushing their systems out with chlorine. I buy bottled water from Costco. The brand I buy is called Aberfoyle Springs. It is bottled in Canada and has magnesium and calcium too. It cost $5.99 for a case of 35 (500 ml) bottles. I am not sure if they carry this water in U.S., but for the Canadian members they might have them in the stores. Ontario for sure. I'm still going to give Evian a try. Some waters taste better than others. Once again, thanks for the info.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks calida. I just read and responded to charlie. Very interesting!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2000)

Yes, I thought it was interesting too. I am afraid that our municipal water supplies may be in big trouble. I have not used the bottled water ($$$) but I do have one of those Brita filter pitchers which I keep in the refrigerator for drinking. It doesn't add any calcium, minerals, etc. but I take those in a supplement. It does filter out some of the "additives" though and makes the water taste purer. Our water supply here doesn't taste too bad but we live have a 3,000 acre spring-fed lake in our sub-division here and it supplies our water. There were times in Dallas though in the summer, they'd put chemicals in Lake Grapevine to keep algae down and it stunk and tasted so bad I didn't even want to take a bath in it.Then to add to the horrors, we have just plain old "human error". You may have seen the news story not too long ago about the water supply over in Houma, LA. Work crews after a repair had hooked up the water supply line to the SEWER line. I have no idea how they could do that. However, people were soon having trouble with the water, with their water heaters, finding bits of toilet paper in the coils of their water heaters. Obviously, this toilet paper had been used. And then there's the thing about the water supply in Walkerton, Ontario. It's more than a little nerve-wracking since we have little or no control over our water supply. It used to be they'd say when you went to Mexico, "Don't drink the water." Well now...it seems the worm turns.bye now,calida


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

I agree Calida. Something that I use to take for granted (water). I am very cautious now, but trying not to get too paranoid about the whole thing.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Calida, This is so interesting! Thanks for sharing it with all of us. I've had one of those filtered pitchers for a little over a year now. We have a well and the water is very good tasting, etc. but a person can never be too sure. I sure hope Charlie continues to do well, and everyone else!


----------

